# Ragout of Chicken-Sweet Potatoes-Broccoli...LF + Exchange



## Filus59602 (Dec 27, 2002)

Ragout of Chicken, Sweet Potatoes, and Broccoli...
Exchanges
Serves: 4
The New Family Cookbook for People with Diabetes

- 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
- 1 teaspoon paprika, preferably Hungarian
- 1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
- 1/4 teaspoon salt
- 4 medium to large skinless chicken thighs (1-1/2 pounds)
- 1 tablespoon olive oil
- 1 large onion, thinly sliced
- 2 cloves garlic, minced
- 1-1/3 cups homemade Chicken Broth, or canned reduced-sodium 
chicken broth
- 2 medium sweet potatoes (1 lb total), peeled and quartered
- 1 bay leaf
- 3 cups broccoli florets (8 ounces)
- 1 teaspoon grated lemon zest

Combine the flour with the paprika, pepper, and salt. Dredge the 
chicken, using all of the flour mixture. Heat the oil in a large, 
deep nonstick skillet over
medium heat. Saute the chicken in the oil until lightly browned, 
about 4 minutes per side. Add the onion and garlic; cook 1 minute.

Add the broth, potatoes, and bay leaf. Cover and simmer over low heat 
30 minutes. Add the broccoli; cover and continue to simmer until the 
chicken and potatoes are tender and the broccoli is crisp-tender, 
about 5 minutes.
Remove and discard the bay leaf.

Remove the chicken and vegetables to a serving platter; boil the pan 
juices over high heat until thickened, about 5 minutes. Spoon the 
sauce over the chicken and vegetables; sprinkle with lemon zest.

Per (1/4 recipe)Serving: Calories: 352, Fat: 12g, Cholesterol: 68mg, 
Sodium: 279mg, Carbohydrate: 37g, Dietary Fiber: 7g, Sugars: 16g, 
Protein: 26g ++++ Exchanges: 2 Starch, 1 Vegetable, 3 Lean Meat


Find more low-fat & diabetic Recipes like this at my new site:

HEALTHY EATIN' RECIPES 2003 
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

